# Output to 720P or 1080i ?



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

I got the pioneer elite 940HD, 42" 1024x768 native resolution.This plasma has HDMI inputs and support 1080i as input signal as well as 720P. So my understanding is that it will downscale or upscale to it's native panel resolution 1024x768.

I listen HD DVD on a Toshiba HD-A2 that can output in 720P or 1080i and listen to HD TV with an Explorer 8300HD that also can output at 720P or 1080i.

My listening position is 10 feet from the display. 

*My question is, *technicaly, what output should I select form my HD DVD and my cable box ? 720P (the pioneer will have to upconvert to 768P) or 1080i (the sources will then output in native HD format, no downsize, and the plasma will downscale then to 768) ???

Thanks !!!


JP


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

TV on cable or over the air is 1280x720p60 or 1920x1080i60.

Likely the best bet is to let the Pioneer display downscale from a 1080 input. But with the cable box you may want to try both. The cable 720p60 from ABC, ESPN & Fox may be better for sports.

Movies (film) are 1920x1080p24 on HDM media. Downscaling from 1920x1080i60 HD-A2 HD DVD player output to 1024x768 by your display might be the best bet.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Why don't you try the different setups and decide then? I think that's the safest/easiest way for you to find out what's best.
I had a similar issue with my DVD player and projector, try both 720P or 1080i and discovered which configuration gave me the best picture.

I agree with Bob: from what I have seen, downscaling is usually the best way to go (removing image information is easy). Upscaling is where your hardware start creating a part of the image and possibly making mistakes...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with whats been said above.
I think your best off using 1080i and let the display downconvert it. My Sanyo z2 projector looks better if I send it a 1080i signal but its only a 720p display.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

My feeling is the same, the 1080i seems to look better, but I wanted to verify it "technically".

Thanks for all feedback to date.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

720p progresive is better and you dont want conversion issues.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Scan conversion is always an issue. The question is which device does it better. There WILL be rescaling in the display, since it is 768. Generally, the display will have better processing than most cable boxes. It is usually best to set the box to pass through the native resolution of the signal and let the display deal with it. This avoids sloppy processing in the STB and multiple layers of processing. DVD players are more likely to have better processing, but you have the same potential issues. Overall, it is generally best to start with no conversion in the source and let the set de-interlace (if interlaced source) and resample (scale, convert) the image. Then start changing after you watch it a while on multiple sources and see what happens. You will likely see less artifacts and a better image with the STB on pass-through (if it has it enabled). The DVD player is a bigger question, as it is likely far better than the cable STB.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks I thought it was better to run 720p sorry:dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

christos360 said:


> 720p progresive is better and you dont want conversion issues.


Not nessisaraly true as 720p is still only 720 lines of resolution progressive is simply that the lines are all drawn from top to bottom all at once where interlaced is every other line starting with the odd lines and then the even. Progressive is good for fast motion video like sports but for movies with more slow pans and stationary shots 1080i will still give better results as there are far more lines of resolution being seen. If your display supports it, it is usually the better way to go for most movies.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

And I think that the native resolution is not 720 but 768 so if the signal recieved is 720, your display have to Upconvert, no ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, so it wold be best to try both settings and see what looks best.


----------

